# Spaß mit toten Fliegen



## Tokko (9 Nov. 2009)

​


----------



## Merlinbuster (10 Nov. 2009)

Nicht übel. LOL


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2009)

Siehste ich wusste doch das sie zu irgend etwas gut sind


----------



## Crash (10 Nov. 2009)

Nun weiss ich was Tokko treibt wenn er nicht online ist lol6


----------



## Stefan24100 (18 Dez. 2009)

Crash schrieb:


> Nun weiss ich was Tokko treibt wenn er nicht online ist lol6



lol9rofl3


----------



## neman64 (18 Dez. 2009)

Toll, Fantastisch, auf so eine Idee muss erst mal einer kommen. :thx:


----------



## xxsurfer (22 Dez. 2009)

Da hast Du ja *ertaunliche* Mengen an toten Fliegen *angesammelt*....und
äußerst *kreativ* verwendet !

*Danke* für die *amüsanten* "Collagen" !


----------

